# Open up and Say Ahhh...



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 3, 2013)

Some shots of Mekong catfish taken in northern Thailand...


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 3, 2013)

A couple more...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2013)

Great shots of some ugly (but very tasty) fish!


----------



## marcosm (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice action shots! But I agree those fish are not pretty. The pellets look like they're glowing.


----------



## Menace (Feb 19, 2013)

Ugly things but nice shots


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 24, 2013)

EF 70-300mm IS USM... and no amount of post processing could get rid of it.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 24, 2013)

FatDaddyJones said:


> EF 70-300mm IS USM... and no amount of post processing could get rid of it.



Actually, it's not all that hard to get rid of, even if there isn't a slider for it in ACR.

Here's a quick-and-dirty two-minute proof-of-concept. Select => Color Range, use the resulting selection as a mask for a saturation adjustment layer. More refined solutions are left as an exercise for the reader....

Cheers,

b&

P.S. Also attached is my contribution to the theme, from many years ago.... b&


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. Love the picture!


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope you fed them well. They look hungry.


----------

